# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Paperdoll's Lucidity Institute

## Seeker

Very low level lucidity dream last night, but interesting!

For some reason, my wife had gone on a cleaning kick.  It was like spring cleaning time.  I noticed that it was about 9 p.m. and she showed no signs of stopping.  Also, I was getting in the way more than I was helping.

"Why don't I go down and check out that new lucidity institute?", I thought.

I found myself in kind of a waiting area, people were lined up and waiting to get inside the main area.  I was wearing kahki pants and a polo shirt.  I also had on my Cubs ballcap.

I noticed that there was someone way back in the line that kept looking at me.  He was tall, with curley blonde hair, and a moustache.  We exchanged waves and smiles a couple of times, but neither of us wanted to lose our place in line to talk.
I wish now that I had left my place and gone back to talk, he looked so familiar, I'm sure he is someone from Dreamviews.  

I was the oldest person in the room, it was mostly people in their late teens and 20's.  I'm sure they were dreamviews members, however, I recognized no-one.

I got closer to the front of the line and, HOLY CRAP!!  Paperdoll was greeting and welcoming everyone as they passed through the door.  The wait was agonizing as the line slowly crept forward.

As I got closer, I could see more of her.  She was in goth, with the light makeup, black hair (with blonde highlights though), black clothes.
I looked at her face, yep that's her, but...
She only had a sun-eye!  Her physical eyes were missing.

Finally, at the front.  She smile and asked "Seeker?".  "Yep, it's me!", I replied.
She gave me a big hug and welcomed me and invited my to go on through and see the neat stuff that was going on.

I walked down a hallway and saw a darkened room with desks, kind of like school desks, but embedded on the table top 

of each was a small LCD dispay about 4 inches on each side.
There were also LCD displays positioned at strategic locations around the room.

I was told to sit down and put on a set of headphones.  Brainwave Generator was going!  The LCD screen contained a complex and ever-changing progression of images that became more complex over time.  It reminded me of the intro to Floop's World from Spy Kids 1.

Also, the LCD flickered slightly at the same frequency as BWGEN!  Paperdoll told me that this setup would incude a lucid dream in a fully concious person in under a minute.

I focused on the screen and instantly felt my brainwave frequency begin to decrease.  First to the soothing alpha, then to theta.  I must have passed out, because when I became concious again, we were asked to join the tour around the facility.

It gets kind of fuzzy here, but my group got split off from the rest and wandered in parts of the building that were under construction.

Fade to black.


Paperdoll, you had a fine institute!!

Also, it might be interesting experimenting with the flickering video.  BWGEN has outputs for gogles, and can even strobe a computer monitor.  Video runs at 29.97 frames per second here in North America, and at 25 in Europe.  It  should be very easy to introduce a flicker from 4-12 Hz and tie it in to BWGEN....

Dougdrums, sound interesting to you?

----------


## Ginko

he he. Seekers having dreams about paper

I do not mean this in any sick demented way, for all you pervs out there.

I wonder how she'll feel about that.  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## nerve

> As I got closer, I could see more of her. She was in goth, with the light makeup, black hair (with blonde highlights though), black clothes. 
> I looked at her face, yep that's her, but... 
> She only had a sun-eye! Her physical eyes were missing. 
> [/b]



cool.   ::lol::   actually my hair is blonde. a...dark blonde. yeah. what you mean light makeup? the only makeup I wear is a LOT of *black* around my eyes. that...appearantly weren't there.   ::shock::  hehe...interesting dream!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Seeker

Yeah, it was kind of cool.  I don't read too much into it though.
I've got to admit Paperdoll, you were a hottie!  However, there was no makeup around your sun-eye!

HOWEVER!!!!!!

I have found a way to generate videos that should sync with BWGEN the way they were in your institute.

I wonder.... If I could keep complex enough animation going to keep the brain concious while BWGEN tries to lower you brainwave frequency...

Could work.  I am a member of SourceForge and know how to add filters to VirtualDub,

Any suggestions on a good video anyone?

Also, will the tall blonde gentleman please tell me who you are!

----------


## Lowercase Society

i was probly the class clown in the back throwing stuff at the screen, and stuff...  ::lol::

----------


## Kaniaz

Your dream has just given me the best (and perhaps) only idea I've had for a long time. Must make a note of it.
Ooh, and that would be a great place for those "shared dreams", wouldn't it?

----------


## Lowercase Society

Alright-seriously now...

Paperdoll-do you have a small ambition or desire to start some kind of Lucidity Institute...or lets use the word school, cause institution sounds kind of strange and demented when used with the word lucidity...

or to write a book or something?







> Superceding feelings of guilt represent the silhouette you present in front of me. -_me_[/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

Paperdoll is starting a lucidity institute  ::shock:: , (rumor victim)

----------


## Lowercase Society

takin the world by storm.









> I lean against the wind,
> Pretend that I am weightless,
> And in this moment I am happy[/b]

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lowercase Society)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Alright-seriously now...
> 
> Paperdoll-do you have a small ambition or desire to start some kind of Lucidity Institute...[/b]
> ...



perhaps...

----------


## Lowercase Society

a book! SCORE!

i know this is a futile question but can i be in it?   ::lol::  







> I lay my head onto the sand
> The sky resembles a back-lit canopy with holes punched in it
> [/b]

----------


## WerBurN

you should start an institute...it'd be neato!

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by WerBurN_
> *you should start an institute...it'd be neato!*



I bet she would make everyone eat *muffins*!

----------


## Lowercase Society

oH OH! with rusty spoons!

but yeah, paperdoll, that would be pretty cool, the book or school, or whatever!






> I need a map of your head, translated into English so I can learn to not make you frown.
> Youd feel better if youd vent, put your frustrations into four letter words and let them out on mine, the most weathered ears in town.
> [/b]

----------

